# Please Read This- New And Old Members



## graybeard (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's discuss points here. Please find the picture of some scales on the top right corner of your post. This is where you can give your members/smoker friends some points for helping you with problems or to give a pat on the back for a well built smoker or idea. 
GIVE IT A TRY! CLICK on the SCALE and give a POINT or TWO! Fill in the blank area (reason) so the person receiving the points will know who and why the points were given. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME!








 GIVE THE MAN SOME POINTS!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











 PS, FORGOT TO MENTION THE (USER PC) TAB on the Home Page. (look Below)


SMF - Smoking Meat Forums User CP Gallery New Posts Search Quick Links


CLICK ON "USER PC" (above) to review your Reputation votes/points along with who sent them. IF they remember to include their name with the statment or explanation.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Beard,I clicked on the sym. gave you points but i don't think it showed up on your end. Didn't do it correct???
Charles


----------



## 1894 (Feb 5, 2009)

When giving points , please include your user name where you type the kudos . That's the only way someone knows who gave them points , makes it easier to send a thank you note


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

Points.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Ya act like it's a status symbol or something.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 5, 2009)

bet you'd cry if you lost yours.lol


----------



## white cloud (Feb 5, 2009)

It is just points, Even if you just welcome or comment on someones post, you get a point for every 100 replies, thank you's, posts or threads. I used to have 25 I think. It really don't bother me much.


----------



## 1894 (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL . Naw Bubba'd just get out his rib boiling pot and take some pics


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 5, 2009)

I did lose mine

but I can live with out them....I guess.......


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lost most of my points too.  Even though I am a newbie, had some pretty good points.  Kind of bites, but oh well


----------



## ddave (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I lost, I think 5 points or so and about 150 posts.  But, I can always post the good smokes again.  If I get points -- great, if I don't -- that's fine too.  I'm not going to worry about it much.

I think the points totals are somewhat useful to the new folks.  Gives them something to judge the credibility of the advice by.   Now I guess they'll just have to take my word for it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Points for Dave.  Good post


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 5, 2009)

I lost over 1200 posts and at least 18 rep points but so what the site is back up and thats whats important to me. If I had my choice of what I could get back it would be my PM history and the recipes I had there


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats the problem, people see these green bars and think they're something special when in fact, some people are just blow hards!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't call me names


----------



## ddave (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, over time you kind of get a feel for when the advice is good and when the advice is 
Hard for the new people to spot though unless someone politely points it out to them.

Dave


----------



## ddave (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## morkdach (Feb 5, 2009)

didnt see it didnt exist


----------



## ddave (Feb 6, 2009)

One thread that I would like to see here again even if it has to be restarted is bbally's low 'n slow food safety discussion. There was some very valuable information in that.

Hopefully he will post it again.

On edit: Oops. Should have looked first. It is still here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=24018

Dave


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 6, 2009)

POINTS!!!


----------



## graybeard (Feb 7, 2009)

SMF MEMBERS AND GUESTS. 
I posted this information to SHOW people how to give points. Seems like most of the replies were about loosing points. Soo, once again this is how to give points. 

Let's discuss points here. Please find the picture of some scales on the top right corner of your post. This is where you can give your members/smoker friends some points for helping you with problems or to give a pat on the back for a well built smoker or idea. 
GIVE IT A TRY! CLICK on the SCALE and give a POINT or TWO! Fill in the blank area (reason) so the person receiving the points will know who and why the points were given. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NAME!







 GIVE THE MAN SOME POINTS!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 PS, FORGOT TO MENTION THE (USER PC) TAB on the Home Page. (look Below)



*SMF* - Smoking Meat Forums User CP Gallery New Posts Search Quick Links


CLICK ON "USER PC" (above) to review your Reputation votes/points along with who sent them. IF they remember to include their name with the statment or explanation.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2009)

Your points can be redeemed for gifts at the smf store. This is a joke for all you serious folks.

LEE


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 7, 2009)

Whats the deal, people still whining about losing some points are rep power.  Whats the big deal, outside of this place they mean, NOTHING!  Get over it, move on, have a life.  My GOD if thats all you had in life was the points or rep power before the crash, you need more than anyone here can give you anyhow.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2009)

I second that Dave. I lost, but sure as hell haven't lost any sleep over it. LOL

LEE


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 7, 2009)

I just gave you - points for beggin.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok Bubba now ya made me feel bad for neglect. Here ya go little fella.... POINTS

LEE


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok it is a done deal. Don't bury it now. Display it proudly, for being well deserved. AH

Lee


----------



## azrocker (Feb 7, 2009)

I would have like to given points because that was a good post but I am out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 of points to give


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a 54 Chevy Bel Air that had points in the distributor...


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL okay Bubba .. Why you gotta be like that?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I have some laying around if anyone wants em you can have em. I never look at em til someone starts bringing this whole point thing up.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 7, 2009)

I know if you get tickets for speeding fast enough you get points to without begging.  I have friend the last time I talked to him he had 14 points with 4 to come off soon but he still has 3 unpaid tickets so he can get more points.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 7, 2009)

Why you gotta ask??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









By imn88fan


----------



## sixpack (Feb 7, 2009)

POINTS FOR BUBBA !!! JUST FOR BEING BUBBA.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 7, 2009)

I like yur sense of humor... seriously.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Piggy  ..  Just looked in the corner, yep got some points there.  I'll add mine with yours.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bubba....you shoot it straight! You need this smilie!


----------



## graybeard (Feb 15, 2009)

BUMP.

beard


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL ... Bubba I wouldn't have ya any other way.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## graybeard (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't been around for a while so I thought I would check in to see how the forum was holding up. Looks like the point issue still has problems. Anyway, good luck.with your smokes!

beard


----------



## raceyb (Oct 26, 2009)

I try to always give points for great Qview and for ideas and recipes.


----------

